# Vim 6 install no .vimrc [PC-BSD]



## bsdtux (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Guys, I am new to BSD but very familiar with Linux. While doing an install of vim 6 I noticed that syntax highlighting was not on. So I decided to look for the vimrc. In short I guess my question is why does the default install of vim 6 not place a vimrc file under /etc. More curiosity than anything else. I was able to find a solution for me by searching through the forums. 

Also just a little background information. I am using PC-BSD 7.0 on a dell D820


----------



## jrick (Oct 7, 2009)

According to man vim:



> /usr/local/share/vim/vimrc
> System wide Vim initializations.



If you want to enable syntax highlighting, try using :set syn=on.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2009)

bsdtux said:
			
		

> In short I guess my question is why does the default install of vim 6 not place a vimrc file under /etc.


That's simply because ports _never_ install anything in /etc.

If you want to customize simply create ~/.vimrc and put your commands in there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 7, 2009)

bsdtux, read this carefully:

Topics about *PC-BSD* / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / pfSense


----------



## bsdtux (Oct 7, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> bsdtux, read this carefully:
> 
> Topics about *PC-BSD* / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / pfSense



Sorry about that. I will redirect those questions there. Also thanks guys for your answers. Like I said I was able to find the solution I was just more curios. 

Course I think I will give this a try on my FreeBSD server and see about the3 results. 

Again thanks everyone.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

I wasn't trying to scare you away  Just be warned about possible consequences when you simply apply FreeBSD advice to derived products.


----------



## bsdtux (Oct 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to scare you away  Just be warned about possible consequences when you simply apply FreeBSD advice to derived products.



No worries. But that does make sense. Again thanks everyone.


----------

